# Shorter horses?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

13-3 at age two, probably will be 14-2 or better by riding age. Do not see a problem in that respect.

Drafts and Cobs I have always been told to never ride before they are age 4 for heavy riders, for long periods at any weight or cantering at any weight.

I cannot remember the technical term but something about the knee joints not being fully formed before that age.


.


----------



## Gaited4Life (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks. Actually he'll be 3 in June of this year.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My 14.3hh 900 pound Arab carries my 200 pounds just fine! We do all normal activities, including jumping. She can pack me easily over 3'0"! Seriously, every large person should own an Arab! :lol:


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Height does not matter so much as a nice, strong, short back with a wide loin coupling and good bone. Halflingers and Fjords are common mounts with the plus sized ladies I chat online with. Shorter they are, the shorter the fall, too.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Size aside-a young horse and a beginner rider are a BAD combination. I would suggest a BTDT type horse. And yes, Haffies are wonderful, but I also have a clyde X, who is fabulous.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

With an appropriate support system, I don't think that young horse + green rider is a complete write off. My instructor and I were just talking last night about how the best components of a relationship with your horse are forged on the ground and sometimes you miss out on those fundamentals when you have something already broke and are itching to get into the saddle. I feel like I 'know' my horses well from spending a significant amount of time on the ground with them. 

Drafts and draft crosses are also good choices, but I think each horse really needs to be evaluated as an individual.  The automatic assumption is that a very large horse can carry a large rider but that is not always true - particularly since full drafts are traditionally bred for pulling, they tend to have longer backs not as good for weight bearing.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you will be fine. cob types are weight carriers.Though I would give her an easy couple of years due to the fact she is young. I myself ride a 13.2 fell pony and weight about 240lbs and losing.

So long as you have help and support both of you being novice shouldn't matter. My first pony was a novice back when I was first learning and we managed fine.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am 5'6'' and now 184 I still prefer a horse that is 14:1-15:3


----------



## Gaited4Life (Oct 13, 2011)

Fellpony said:


> I think you will be fine. cob types are weight carriers.Though I would give her an easy couple of years due to the fact she is young. I myself ride a 13.2 fell pony and weight about 240lbs and losing.
> 
> So long as you have help and support both of you being novice shouldn't matter. My first pony was a novice back when I was first learning and we managed fine.


You look great on your Fell pony! What is your height? I like the idea of a shorter horse as I am 41 and not getting any younger. Want a nice trail horse etc.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 5'9 and not a light weight and my main riding horse is a haflinger who is a smidge over 13.3 hands. 

Rather than height - look for good thick strong cannon bones, a strong back (longer the weaker it is) and good solid loins.


----------



## Gaited4Life (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's recent picture

http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-D...MAGE_C5ED5031-8F48-4070-A9C2-67D6A9FD93CE.JPG

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-S...MAGE_C8625585-8A55-486E-B99E-4A5384575429.JPG


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

PonyKnit said:


> Here's recent picture
> 
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-D...MAGE_C5ED5031-8F48-4070-A9C2-67D6A9FD93CE.JPG
> 
> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-S...MAGE_C8625585-8A55-486E-B99E-4A5384575429.JPG



Wow he is gorgeous


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh yeah - he looks to be the type that could carry you just fine. Just make sure to give him time to grow up a bit before being asked to carry weight - which it sounds like you plan on doing.

ETA - he is gorgeous!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow what a beauty!!! I'm sure that horse will not have any problem carrying you. If you aren't sure when you should start riding him you could talk to your vet. I've seen a lot of people riding at 2 already, but I've heard between 3 and 4 is safer.


----------



## Gaited4Life (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I just love him. I wouldnt ride him till age 3 1/2-4 years, and I would have vet check his bones beforehand. I do want to expose him to everything I can and some groundwork.


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm 5'7 and have been around that height for most my life and i owned a 12hh welsh pony! The horse needs to be solid more than anything.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

He is gorgeous! I am a big fan of the hair maintenance type of herd, lol.


----------



## Gaited4Life (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, the gypsy didn't work out. But have been looking at a Fjord and also a Dales pony! Similar in height and weight to the gypsy etc.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck with your search


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

PonyKnit said:


> You look great on your Fell pony! What is your height? I like the idea of a shorter horse as I am 41 and not getting any younger. Want a nice trail horse etc.


I am 5 ft 6 tall and 46 years old ( so not really looking to compete) Just enjoy riding.

The Fell Pony Mare is 13.2 hh and as strong as an ox to carry me


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

PonyKnit said:


> Well, the gypsy didn't work out. But have been looking at a Fjord and also a Dales pony! Similar in height and weight to the gypsy etc.


Keep us posted with what you end up getting  Dales are the near relative to the Fells just taller.


----------

